# testing my PC



## tropics (Feb 3, 2021)

Haven't  been able to  post PC kept crapping out 
waited 5 min and   I am still on 
Hope my son fixed it


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 3, 2021)

Seems to be working fine here Richie! RAY


----------



## tropics (Feb 3, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Seems to be working fine here Richie! RAY


I really hope so 
To damn cold to even do anything in the basement


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 3, 2021)

Your about 10 mins in, still hanging in there 
Good to have some techies in the family. I'm lost when it comes to that.


----------



## tropics (Feb 3, 2021)

That it is LOL
Richie


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 3, 2021)

Looks like he got you fixed up


----------



## motocrash (Feb 3, 2021)

Comin' through 5 by 5 Richie. Glad you got it fixed.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 3, 2021)

tropics said:


> That it is LOL
> Richie




Can You Hear Me Now???
Over....
Are you working?
Over....

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 3, 2021)

Checkmate King 2 , This is White Rook , over .


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 3, 2021)

Read you lima charlie


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 3, 2021)

The Chicken is in the Henhouse.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 3, 2021)

The eagle has landed and the fat man walks alone . 

Means the boss dropped off the checks and he's walking the job .


----------



## tropics (Feb 4, 2021)

Looks like this Pandemic is making everyone a little nuts.
Its okay I will figure out what ya talking about.
Pic test being as it still working
First time Bagels


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## JLeonard (Feb 4, 2021)

I see the bagels... they look good. But I dont see any cream cheese and lox on them.
Jim


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 4, 2021)

Test Test Test are you still there?
Computer problems suck Richie.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 4, 2021)

tropics said:


> Looks like this Pandemic is making everyone a little nuts.
> Its okay I will figure out what ya talking about.
> Pic test being as it still working
> First time Bagels
> ...




Mine should be easy for you.

Xin Loi,

Bear


----------

